# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  نظرسنجی؛.:بهترین دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران از دید شما:.؟

## A.Z

سوال مشخصه دیگه...
کدوم دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران رو میپسندید؟ :Yahoo (4):  و به عبارت دیگه اولین اولویت شما،موقع انتخاب رشته,بین این دانشگاه ها کدومه؟ 
ضمن شرکت در نظر سنجی،دلیل انتخابتون رو هم بگید!(شـــــرح دهید)

باسپاس :Yahoo (16):

----------


## sanjab

دانشگاه علوم پزشکی بوشهر :Yahoo (20):

----------


## lale94

تهران دیگه

----------


## newpath

هر جا نزدیکه بت !!!! زندگی خوابگاهی اونم 6 هفت سال اذیت کنندس ..

----------


## Nastaran74

هر کدوم که باشه خوبه ولی هرکدوم  که خدا ازش راضی باشه.... ما راضییم به رضای خدا :Yahoo (4): .........عاااااااامو تو بگووووو پزززززشکی سیستان ما راضی هستیم  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## a.z.s

هرجا که پردیس نداشته باشه
بیمارستانش زیاد باشه
استاداش خوب باشن
نزدیک هم باشه که دیگه چه بهتر
و در مورد موضوع تاپیک
تهران و بقیت الله

----------


## KowsarDDC

*ایران...آخه نزدیک خونمونه
البته الان کرمانشاهم*

----------


## ammir

تهران و بهشتی اکثرا بچه هاش تو جون ! حاشیه هاش زیاده
ایران دانشگاه بی حاشیه و ارومتری... کتابخونه اش حتی تو خاورمیانه جز برترین مراکز اسناد پزشکی هست... 
من رتبه یکم بشم میرم ایران  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ehsan7777777

من شنیدم دانشگاه تهران واسه کسایی ساکن تهران نیستن، دوسال اول (علوم پایه )رو خوابگاه نمی ده....!!!!
این مطلب راسته یا نه......؟؟؟؟؟

اگه اینجوری باشه که واسه شهرستانی شهید بهشتی بهتره ....(البته اگه خوابگاه بده.)

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

> تهران و بهشتی اکثرا بچه هاش تو جون ! حاشیه هاش زیاده
> ایران دانشگاه بی حاشیه و ارومتری... کتابخونه اش حتی تو خاورمیانه جز برترین مراکز اسناد پزشکی هست... 
> من رتبه یکم بشم میرم ایران


ایران پولیه؟

----------


## AuTuMn GiRl

تهران 
بهشتی 
ایران

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

ایم شد سوال آخه
معلومه که توی تهران به ترتیب : 1- تهران 2- شهید بهشتی 3- ایران بهترین هستند

----------


## علی پاتر

آزاد :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ammir

> ایران پولیه؟



نه سراسری و روزانه است و رایگان 
البته بین الملل هم داره ولی اطراف تهرانه مث که شعبه بین المللش

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

ولی جالب اینه همه دارن براساس شنیده ها جواب میدن
کسی هست اینجا که دانشجوی دانشگاه هایی مث شریف و تهران و امیرکبیر و علو پزشکی تهران و شهیدبهشتی و ایران باشه؟

----------


## KowsarDDC

از لحاظ علمی خوده دانشگاه تهران بهترینشه،اما اگه بخوای از لحاظ منطقه و موقعیت جغرافیایی مقایسه کنی اول شهید بهشتی بعد ایران و بعد تهران 
شهید بهشتی، اوین
ایران، اتوبان همت غرب
تهران، ولیعصر

----------


## Amin ZD

> من شنیدم دانشگاه تهران واسه کسایی ساکن تهران نیستن، دوسال اول (علوم پایه )رو خوابگاه نمی ده....!!!!
> این مطلب راسته یا نه......؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> اگه اینجوری باشه که واسه شهرستانی شهید بهشتی بهتره ....(البته اگه خوابگاه بده.)


پسرخاله م سال پیش اعضای مصنوعی توانبخشی تهران قبول شد
به اونام گفته بودن خابگاه نمی دیم !!! اما همون وقتی که واسه ثبت نام رفته بود گفتن خابگاهتونم فلان جاس....

----------


## pouria98

دوستان علت چیه که بعضی از رتبه های تک رقمی و دورقمی به جای تهران میرن شهید بهشتی؟
علت خاصی داره؟ برتری ویژه ای داره؟

----------


## S I N A

> دوستان علت چیه که بعضی از رتبه های تک رقمی و دورقمی به جای تهران میرن شهید بهشتی؟
> علت خاصی داره؟ برتری ویژه ای داره؟


*

تو رشته ریاضی هم دیده میشه پوریا
دیدم کسایی رو ک برق تهران رو به شریف ترجیح دادن
مخصوصن اوناییی ک اعتماد بنفس شون پایینه
میدونی ک برق شریف نوابغ هر سال ایرانن و توی یک کلاس نشستن با اینا واقعن سخته.
ولی تو رشته تجربی آدم باید خیلی چیز باشه همکلاسی شدن با سارا همتی جوون رو از دست بده*  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## After4Ever

> دوستان علت چیه که بعضی از رتبه های تک رقمی و دورقمی به جای تهران میرن شهید بهشتی؟
> علت خاصی داره؟ برتری ویژه ای داره؟



در  بعضی رشته ها شهید بهشتی بهتر از تهرانه مثلاً شهید بهشتی جوش بیشتر درسیه ولی تهران علاوه درس حاشیه هم هست
در بعضی تخصص ها هم شهید بهشتی بهتره

----------


## Milad98

*انتخاب بین خوب و خوبتر وخوبترینه!*

----------


## artim

99 درصد رتبه های تک و دو رقمی تهرانو میزنن

----------


## Farzaneh15

شهید بهشتی شک نکن

----------


## hosseinf1

برای رشته پزشکی تهران بهترینه
ولی برای بقیه رشته ها شهید بهشتی بهتره

----------


## شایلین

به نظر من شهید بهشتی از تهران بهتره.

----------


## Blackfire747

Just BMSU

----------


## Goodbye forever

علوم پزشکی تهران و شهید بهشتی هردوش خوبن

----------


## INFERNAL

چه زیر خاکی ای اومد بالا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohamad.b

خخخخخخخ   این درسته؟امیدوارتر شدم

معاونت آموزشی - اخبار > کسب رتبه اول در رتبه بندی آموزشی دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی کشور طرح راد 2

----------


## arefeh78

*با سلام من دختر عمم که شهید بهشتی میخونه میگه شهید بهشتی خیلی بهتر تهرانه 
چون تمام روش های تدرسی توش نوین شده
برای مثال مثلا میگفت تو پزشکی بقیه دانشگاه ها اول درسای مربوط به اجزای بدن میخونن بعد دارو های اجزای مربوطه رو یاد میگیرن 
و این خیلی دانشجو را اذیت میکنه 
ولی بهشتی همراه هر درس داروشم میخونن 
درمورد بقیه رشته دیکه خبر ندارن*

----------


## _Sorena_

> *با سلام من دختر عمم که شهید بهشتی میخونه میگه شهید بهشتی خیلی بهتر تهرانه 
> چون تمام روش های تدرسی توش نوین شده
> برای مثال مثلا میگفت تو پزشکی بقیه دانشگاه ها اول درسای مربوط به اجزای بدن میخونن بعد دارو های اجزای مربوطه رو یاد میگیرن 
> و این خیلی دانشجو را اذیت میکنه 
> ولی بهشتی همراه هر درس داروشم میخونن 
> درمورد بقیه رشته دیکه خبر ندارن*


*واقعا سخته که ادم بین فک و فامیلاش بچه خرخون داشته باشن
دیگه اختیارت دست خودت نیست که نیست...
مگه نه؟؟؟!!!*

----------


## _NiLoOfAr_

علوم پزشکی گیلان چطوره؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Farzad 96

در دانشگاه تهران فضای سیاسی حاکمه بهشنی کمتر

----------


## Farzad 96

> علوم پزشکی گیلان چطوره؟


دانشگاه خوبیه بعد شیراز و ...

----------


## saj8jad

> در دانشگاه تهران فضای سیاسی حاکمه بهشنی کمتر


بله درسته ولی میتونید از ابتدا خودتون رو درگیر این مسائل و موضوعات نکنید

----------


## INFERNAL

> *با سلام من دختر عمم که شهید بهشتی میخونه میگه شهید بهشتی خیلی بهتر تهرانه 
> چون تمام روش های تدرسی توش نوین شده
> برای مثال مثلا میگفت تو پزشکی بقیه دانشگاه ها اول درسای مربوط به اجزای بدن میخونن بعد دارو های اجزای مربوطه رو یاد میگیرن 
> و این خیلی دانشجو را اذیت میکنه 
> ولی بهشتی همراه هر درس داروشم میخونن 
> درمورد بقیه رشته دیکه خبر ندارن*


شیوه ی نوین به درد کسایی میخوره که واقعا درس میخونن

----------


## arefeh78

> *واقعا سخته که ادم بین فک و فامیلاش بچه خرخون داشته باشندیگه اختیارت دست خودت نیست که نیست...مگه نه؟؟؟!!!*


 یعنی بدترین حس دنیاستهمه ازت انتظار دارن :Yahoo (2):

----------


## _ZAPATA_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط 8MIT8


بله درسته ولی میتونید از ابتدا خودتون رو درگیر این مسائل و موضوعات نکنید 


درگیرت میکنن داداش شک نکن 

ر.ا : قطعا بهشتی بهتره چون منو قبول کرده*

----------


## mehdi.m

> *
> 
> درگیرت میکنن داداش شک نکن 
> 
> ر.ا : قطعا بهشتی بهتره چون منو قبول کرده*


تبریک میگم همکار جدید

----------


## Aries

عاقا یه سوال این دوستانی که بقیه الله زدن تو نظرسنجی میتونن بگن چیش بهتر از بقیست؟؟؟؟

----------


## ali.a.barca

این دیگه جای بحث نداره معلوم تهران

----------


## _Fateme_

تهران دیگر

----------


## Abolfazl_Az78

*تهران 

اونم دارو
*

----------


## Mr.amp98

شهید بهشتی اونم پزشکی

----------


## _Fateme_

وااااای امروز رفتیم بیمارستان ترقوه برادر زاده ۲سالم شکسته بود 

کلا دیدم عوض شد و مطمئن شدم من واسه دارو ساخته شدم 

پزشکی نه 

همکلاسی آینده اونم یونی تهران


> *تهران 
> 
> اونم دارو
> *

----------


## enok

من این سوالواز یه دانشجوپزشکی دانشگاه تهران پرسیدم درجوابم گفت ازنظرعلمی سطح دانشگاه تهران ازکل دانشگاه های کشور بهتره ولی بهشتی وایران چون تازه سازن ازنظر رفاهی بهترن که ما رفاهوترجیح میدیم

----------


## hamed_habibi

بهشتی بهشت دانشگاه های روی زمینه...هفته ایی یکبار میرم

----------


## ZAPATA

و این گونه شد که ...... خداوند ..... دانشکده پزشکی مشهد ..... را ....... آفرید

 :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Yalda_ams_

میگن تهران هم خوابگاه ایناش داغونه هم اساتیدش درس نمیدن میگن خودتون بخونید من از صفحه فلان تا فلان رو گفتم نگفته ها
ولی بهشتی از همه لحاظ خوبه این نظر من نیستا از یکی شنیدم 
راسته یعنی؟
پس چرا همچنان تهران تو اوجه؟
شما دو رقمی بیارین کدومو میزنین؟

----------


## ZAPATA

> و این گونه شد که ...... خداوند ..... دانشکده پزشکی مشهد ..... را ....... آفرید


و این گونه شد که ... خداوند ..... نظر لطف خود رو شامل نمود ...... و در کنارش .... دانشکده های دندون و دارو مشهد ....... رو آفرید :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Yalda_ams_

راستی من امسال دعوت شده بودم مصاحبه و معاینه پزشکی بقیه الله بخاطر حجاب موندم
اگه با این مسایل و محدودیت هاش مشکلی ندارین دانشگاهش خیلی خوبه سطح رفاهی که توپ سطح علمیشم تحقیق کردم خوبه بعدشم نونتون تو روغن خواهد بود کاربراتون هست همه جا
فقط محدودیت... :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Reza.k

> راستی من امسال دعوت شده بودم مصاحبه و معاینه پزشکی بقیه الله بخاطر حجاب موندم
> اگه با این مسایل و محدودیت هاش مشکلی ندارین دانشگاهش خیلی خوبه سطح رفاهی که توپ سطح علمیشم تحقیق کردم خوبه بعدشم نونتون تو روغن خواهد بود کاربراتون هست همه جا
> فقط محدودیت...


این رفاهشو من خیلی قبول دارم یعنی عااالیه...از نظر علمی هم که رنکینگا مشخصن...مثلا از 11 استاد این ترم ما 6تا با تهران و بهشتی مشترکن
من از خوابگاه بچه های دارو و پزشکیش خبر دارم تو اقدسیه س که واقعا عالیه..بچه هامون میگن کاخ اقدسیه :Yahoo (20): واقعنم کاخه
محدودیتم چیزیه که ذهن خود طرف ایجاد میکنه چون اونجا برای مخصوصا دخترا بهشته.

----------


## Yalda_ams_

> این رفاهشو من خیلی قبول دارم یعنی عااالیه...از نظر علمی هم که رنکینگا مشخصن...مثلا از 11 استاد این ترم ما 6تا با تهران و بهشتی مشترکن
> من از خوابگاه بچه های دارو و پزشکیش خبر دارم تو اقدسیه س که واقعا عالیه..بچه هامون میگن کاخ اقدسیهواقعنم کاخه
> محدودیتم چیزیه که ذهن خود طرف ایجاد میکنه چون اونجا برای مخصوصا دخترا بهشته.


چرا یه سری محدودیتا هست عوضش جور دیگه جبران میشه بیمه و حقوق هم دارن ولی واسه دختری که چادری بوده خوبه.برا پسرا که هیچ مشکلی نیست من که به شخصه چادر برام وحشتناکه.امسال گویا اولین بارش بوده دختر بورسیه میکرده

----------


## mahdi2015

> چرا یه سری محدودیتا هست عوضش جور دیگه جبران میشه بیمه و حقوق هم دارن ولی واسه دختری که چادری بوده خوبه.برا پسرا که هیچ مشکلی نیست من که به شخصه چادر برام وحشتناکه.امسال گویا اولین بارش بوده دختر بورسیه میکرده


چادر به این خوبی چیش وحشتناکه ای بابا

----------


## morteza_mah

از نظر مکان شهید بهشتی و دیگر هیچ 
از نظر برند  tums  !

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

آخه فک کنم بحث فقط سرچادر پوشیدن ونپوشیدنش نباشه!!بلکه بعدا بخوای ازدواجم کنی باید یه جورایی ازاونا اجازه بگیری :Yahoo (20): اخه یکی از فامیلامون میگفت میخواستم با یه دخترازدواج کنم که پدرشون قبلا زندان رفته دختره خیلی دخترخوب وباحجابی بوده اما فقط باباش سابقه داربوده با این حال دانشگاه میخواسته ازکار بیکارش کنه :Yahoo (21): مثلا دیگه بخوای هرجابری وهرچی کنی بایداجازه بگیری ازشون :Yahoo (21): به نظرمن که اول دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد وبعدشم شهیدبهشتی تهران ودیگرهیچچچچچ :Yahoo (8):

----------


## morteza_mah

> آخه فک کنم بحث فقط سرچادر پوشیدن ونپوشیدنش نباشه!!بلکه بعدا بخوای ازدواجم کنی باید یه جورایی ازاونا اجازه بگیریاخه یکی از فامیلامون میگفت میخواستم با یه دخترازدواج کنم که پدرشون قبلا زندان رفته دختره خیلی دخترخوب وباحجابی بوده اما فقط باباش سابقه داربوده با این حال دانشگاه میخواسته ازکار بیکارش کنهمثلا دیگه بخوای هرجابری وهرچی کنی بایداجازه بگیری ازشونبه نظرمن که اول دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد وبعدشم شهیدبهشتی تهران ودیگرهیچچچچچ




من خیلی دوست داشتم بیام مشهد و از فضای تهران یه مدت دور باشم ولی خانواده نمیزارن

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

والا منم مشهدی نیستم اما عاشق مشهدم...خب شما که بومی تهران هستید دیگه چی بهتراز این...همون تهران پیش خونواده وایسین...من که خودم شدیدا ازخوابگاه متنفرم متنفررررررها :Yahoo (114):  :Yahoo (21): موفق باشید

----------


## Yalda_ams_

> آخه فک کنم بحث فقط سرچادر پوشیدن ونپوشیدنش نباشه!!بلکه بعدا بخوای ازدواجم کنی باید یه جورایی ازاونا اجازه بگیریاخه یکی از فامیلامون میگفت میخواستم با یه دخترازدواج کنم که پدرشون قبلا زندان رفته دختره خیلی دخترخوب وباحجابی بوده اما فقط باباش سابقه داربوده با این حال دانشگاه میخواسته ازکار بیکارش کنهمثلا دیگه بخوای هرجابری وهرچی کنی بایداجازه بگیری ازشونبه نظرمن که اول دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد وبعدشم شهیدبهشتی تهران ودیگرهیچچچچچ



از این چیزا زیادن اونجا من تنها موردی که اصلا نتونستم باش کنار بیام همون یه مورد بود که گفتم

----------


## mina_77

چی میشه اگه قسمت و حکمت خدا با آرزوی توی دلمون یکی باشه :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Ali jk

> چرا یه سری محدودیتا هست عوضش جور دیگه جبران میشه بیمه و حقوق هم دارن ولی واسه دختری که چادری بوده خوبه.برا پسرا که هیچ مشکلی نیست من که به شخصه چادر برام وحشتناکه.امسال گویا اولین بارش بوده دختر بورسیه میکرده


ببخشيد من ب نظر كسي توهين نميكنم
ولي  چادر بعضا دخترها رو قشنگ تر و زيباتر ميكنه
ب نظر من البته

----------


## Ali jk

دوستم الان تو دانشگاه ايران داره پزشكي ميخونه و ازش هم خيلي راضيه و ميگه از تهران و شهيد بهشتي بهتره
ب منم گفته اگه تونستم، اونجا رو تو انتخاب رشته بزنم
البته بچه هاي دانشگاه هاي تهران و بهشتي اگه هستن نظري بدن

----------


## par.rah

علوم پزشکی آزاد

----------


## dorsa20

ی مشکل بزرگی که بچه ها دانشگاهای تهران دارن ینی خود تهران شهید بهشتی ایران اینه که بیمار نمیره زیر دستشون اینا کار یاد بگیرن والا خود دانشجوب دندون شهید بهشتی میگفت ما جا بهمون نمیدن بیمار نداریم پروتز تمرین کنیم :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110): بچه های پزشکیم که کجا میفرستن؟
بیمارستانی مثل فیروزگر که توش nمیلیون دانشجوی پزشکی ریخته معلوم نیست کی به کیه....واقعا اوضاع داغونه :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## AB-TRL

صد درصد تهران بهتره

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

سلام. درسته که بهشتی پزشکیو 6 ساله و بصورت فشرده تموم میکنه؟

----------


## Erfan.M

> دانشگاه علوم پزشکی رتبه های اخر تجربی واقع در خوراسگان


 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sinnna

اول پزشکی باشه هر جا شد شد :Yahoo (76): 
دوم خوابگاه خوب داشته باشه هر جا شد شد :Yahoo (76): 
سوم جو مناسبی داشته باشه هر جا شد شد :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Alirh

> اول پزشکی باشه هر جا شد شد
> دوم خوابگاه خوب داشته باشه هر جا شد شد
> سوم جو مناسبی داشته باشه هر جا شد شد


واقعا گل گفتی البته دوتای اولی خیلی مهمتره

----------


## sezar.

تهران جو مقتدرانه داره به نظر من
عین این میمونه که تو اول کتابای نشر الگو مینویسه که بر شانه غول ها بایستید.
قشنگ میری بین غول ها و خصلت آدمی اینه که تغییر میکنه...یعنی کم کم تو هم غول میشی(البته کسی که تهران رو قبول شده .قبلا غول شده هستش.در واقع کم کم میشه ابر غول خخ)
شهید بهشتی نمیدونم چرا؟ولی خیلی با حاله .تا اونجایی که فهمیدن مکان خوابگاهش عالیه خود دانشگاه هم به علت رقابت برای رسیدن به مقام اول در بین دانشگاه های کشور .خیلی از جان و دل تلاش میکنند هم دانشجو و هم استاد
در کل من سال بعد مطمئنم سر این موضوع درگیری زیادی خواهم داشت!!از یه طرف رویای دانشگاه تهران و از طرفی منطقی بودن بهشتی برای شخص من..... :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Ashil

شهید بهشتی بعد تهران

----------


## Hans_Landa

به نظرم هر کدوم از اون سه تای اول (تهران و بهشتی و ایران)که آدم قبول شد باید کلاهشو بندازه بالا مثل اینه که بپرسی شریف بهتره یا تهران  :Yahoo (20):  :Y (748):  :Yahoo (31): 
البته اون یکی ها رو مطلع نیستم چون ریاضیم :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## _Fateme_

دانشگاه علوم پزشکی تهران واقعا خوبه 

البته با اینکه خیلی سخت گیرن مخصوصا استادا 

ولی بازم می ارزه  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## amirhossein78

ما ترتیب کل ایرانو میدونم 5 تا دانشگاه اولمون اینان : 
1- تهران 2- بهشتی 3- شیراز 4- اصفهان 5 - تبریز

----------


## Javad_am78

*سلام من خودم دانشگاه شهید بهشتی تحصیل میکنم
دانشگاه خیلی خوبیه بنظرم مزایای خیلی زیادی داره هم از لحاظ اساتید هم امورفرهنگی و فعالیت های دانشجوییشم که اوف خیلی پررنگ و خوبه*

----------


## rajabph

> ما ترتیب کل ایرانو میدونم 5 تا دانشگاه اولمون اینان : 
> 1- تهران 2- بهشتی 3- شیراز 4- اصفهان 5 - تبریز


مشهد کو پس :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## amirhossein78

> مشهد کو پس


مشهد تو رده 6 هستش

----------


## Pasteur

به نظر من بهترین دانشگاه علوم پزشکی نزدیک ترین دانشگاه  تیپ یکه . البته دانشگاه تهران و شاید بهشتی قضیه اش فرق میکنه ،
 به نظر من مسخرست که یه اصفهانی پاشه بره شیراز چون رده بندیش بالاتره..

----------


## amirhossein78

> به نظر من بهترین دانشگاه علوم پزشکی نزدیک ترین دانشگاه  تیپ یکه . البته دانشگاه تهران و شاید بهشتی قضیه اش فرق میکنه ،
>  به نظر من مسخرست که یه اصفهانی پاشه بره شیراز چون رده بندیش بالاتره..



به نظر من کل دانشگاه های تیپ یک عالی هستن حالا مثلا یکم با هم اختلاف دارن دیگه مثلا کل فاصله دانشگاه تهران با تبریز 4 تا رتبست که با تلاش زیاد دانشجو جبران میشه

----------


## zizo

> مشهد تو رده 6 هستش


تبریز ششه
مشهد پنجه

----------


## amirhossein78

خیر دوستان من با منبع حرف میزنم ولی بعضی ها بدون منبع 
اینم منبع : رتبه بندی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی 2016 
https://www.sakhtafzarmag.com/%D8%A7...%A7%D9%84-1395

پ ن : مال 2017 هنوز منتشر نشده

----------


## zizo

> خیر دوستان من با منبع حرف میزنم ولی بعضی ها بدون منبع 
> اینم منبع : رتبه بندی دانشگاه علوم پزشکی 2016 
> https://www.sakhtafzarmag.com/%D8%A7...%A7%D9%84-1395
> 
> پ ن : مال 2017 هنوز منتشر نشده



 :Yahoo (21): کی به وزارت بهداشت کار داره.هر ساله مقایسه جهانی میشن.یه تاپیک دیگه بین المللی اش رو گذاشتم

----------


## amirhossein78

خب بعضی ها نمی خوان قبول کنن هر جور که راحتین 
شما دوستان هر جا تو گوگل سرچ کنین می بینین که علوم پزشکیه تبریز پنجمه 
موفق باشین ( یادتون باشه با هر هکسی در مورد هر چیزی بحث نکنید ممنون )

----------


## amirhossein78

http://sci.mui.ac.ir/sites/sci.mui.a...s-july2016.pdf
منبعی دیگر  :Yahoo (1):  
سعی کنیم با منطق حرف بزنیم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## morteza20

ماشالله تبریز
از ایران و مشهد بالاتره

----------


## zizo

> خب بعضی ها نمی خوان قبول کنن هر جور که راحتین 
> شما دوستان هر جا تو گوگل سرچ کنین می بینین که علوم پزشکیه تبریز پنجمه 
> موفق باشین ( یادتون باشه با هر هکسی در مورد هر چیزی بحث نکنید ممنون )


اولا اینکه اگه دارین با بنده صحبت میکنین نقل قول بگیرید.اگرم هدفتون اینه که من نقل قول نگیرم یه جوری بنویسید به حرف من اشاره نداشته باشه

اینم منبع.حداقل 1000 برابر منابع شما معتبرتره

Iran (Islamic Republic of) | Ranking Web of Universities
ثانیا شما سایه ی مشکلات شخصی من و خودت رو این جا نیار :Yahoo (21): مشکلی داری پیام خصوصی
بعدشم من نه دانشگاه تبریز درس میخونم نه مشهد.برام هیچ فرقی نداره کدوم بالاس کدوم پایین
دانشگاه من خیلییی خیلی پایین تر از ایناست.خوشا به حال دانشجویان هر دو دانشگاه

----------


## amirhossein78

> اولا اینکه اگه دارین با بنده صحبت میکنین نقل قول بگیرید.اگرم هدفتون اینه که من نقل قول نگیرم یه جوری بنویسید به حرف من اشاره نداشته باشه
> 
> اینم منبع.حداقل 1000 برابر منابع شما معتبرتره
> 
> Iran (Islamic Republic of) | Ranking Web of Universities
> ثانیا شما سایه ی مشکلات شخصی من و خودت رو این جا نیارمشکلی داری پیام خصوصی
> بعدشم من نه دانشگاه تبریز درس میخونم نه مشهد.برام هیچ فرقی نداره کدوم بالاس کدوم پایین
> دانشگاه من خیلییی خیلی پایین تر از ایناست.خوشا به حال دانشجویان هر دو دانشگاه



اولا که من با هیچکسی مشکلی ندارم با همه خیلی هم خوبم متاسفانه بعضیا خود به خود ( خودجوش ) با بنده مشکل پیدا می کنن 
ثانیا منظور من رتبه بندی دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی هستش نه دانشگاه های جامع و صنعتی 
ثالثا من با هیچکسی مشکلات شخصی ندارم که بخوام تو پیام خصوصی مطرحشون کنم 
رابعا دانشگاه فقط یک وسیله است برای رسیدن به هدف اینو یادمون نره 
خامسا من هدفم فرد خاصی نیست کلی  هستش خانم دکتر 
بله بله  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## heengameeh

دانشگاه ایران :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76): چون دانشکده پزشکیش تو مسیرمه همیشه می بینمش.اتوبان همت....باهاش انس گرفتم...امسال پرستاریش قبول شدم اما تا وقتی که نرم پزشکی ایران آروم نمیگیرم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## zizo

> اولا که من با هیچکسی مشکلی ندارم با همه خیلی هم خوبم متاسفانه بعضیا خود به خود ( خودجوش ) با بنده مشکل پیدا می کنن 
> ثانیا منظور من رتبه بندی دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی هستش نه دانشگاه های جامع و صنعتی 
> ثالثا من با هیچکسی مشکلات شخصی ندارم که بخوام تو پیام خصوصی مطرحشون کنم 
> رابعا دانشگاه فقط یک وسیله است برای رسیدن به هدف اینو یادمون نره 
> خامسا من هدفم فرد خاصی نیست کلی  هستش خانم دکتر 
> بله بله


دانشگاه صنعتی و جامع رو کاری ندارم
ادامه ی دانشگاه نوشته medical sc...
مشهد 16
تبریز 18
با بقیه که منم کاری ندارم
ولی مورد رابعتون رو دوس داشتم.صحیح... :Yahoo (1):

----------


## amirhossein78

> دانشگاه صنعتی و جامع رو کاری ندارم
> ادامه ی دانشگاه نوشته medical sc...
> مشهد 16
> تبریز 18
> با بقیه که منم کاری ندارم
> ولی مورد رابعتون رو دوس داشتم.صحیح...


مورد رابع رو همه دوست دارن  :Yahoo (1): 
به هر حال هر دو دانشگاه خوبین ولی من هنوز هم میگم تبریز پنجمه  :Yahoo (1):  
فقط شما هم لطفا اون کاری که گفتم رو انجام بدین قبل اینکه دیر بشه و با اون فرد مورد نظر حرف بزنین که اقدمات لازم رو درشبکه مجازی انجام بدهند 
بله بله  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## علی1212

خو معلومه تهران طبق رنکینک جهانی بقیه پیش تهران چیزی نیستند

----------


## amirhossein78

> خو معلومه تهران طبق رنکینک جهانی بقیه پیش تهران چیزی نیستند


 :Yahoo (21): بله بله 
به خاطر همین هم هست که تو تخصص قبولی شهرستان ها در مجموع بیشتر از تهرانه 
بله بله  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Pa__r__sa

شما اول قبول شید بعد بییاید نازکنید که بهشتی فلانه تهران جوش خوب نیستو بقیه الله هم نگو و ازادن پولیه :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*واسه دندون :بی هیچ شک و تردید بهشتی
 و 
واسه پزشکی :دانشگاه تهران
*

----------


## pastil

بهشتی فقط

----------


## Mamad_6xlarge

> بله بله 
> به خاطر همین هم هست که تو تخصص قبولی شهرستان ها در مجموع بیشتر از تهرانه 
> بله بله


جمعیت روهم در نظر بگیرین

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

علوم پزشکی تهران بی شک بهترینه ولی اگر بخوام دانشگاه هدف خودم رو بگم دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شیرازه(حالا تهران آوردم چه بهتر :Yahoo (56): )

----------


## mehdimhm

شما زیر ۲۰۰ بیارید
من ملک دانشگاه تهران میزنم به نامتون :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

قطعا شهيد بهشتي
-هواي عالي، بسيار خلوت تر و بي دغدغه تر
-فاقد افراد چيپ و لات اطراف دانشگاه
-فاقد آلودگي صوتي ميدان انقلاب
-جوّ فرهنگي و اجتماعي بسيار بالاتر
-دسترسي به امكانات بسيار بيشتر
-مسير راحت تر و رند تر
-واقع در بالاي شهر (منطقه ولنجك)
-دسترسي بسيار مناسب و بهينه به مجموعه هاي تفريحي مانند توچال
-دسترسي مناسب به پارك وي، تجريش و جردن بابت خريد و كافه گردي
-آقا خيالتونو راحت كنم همون باغ گيلاس، بولونيز، چيلي هاوس و سيتادو، فرسكا و كاروبا و بركه و اينا كلي ميرزه! :Yahoo (4): 

من هيچكس رو نديدم از شهيد بهشتي ناراضي باشه اما تا دلتون بخواد آدم ناراضي از دانشگاه تهران ديدم.

----------


## Baran.R

ادم اين تاپيك هارو ميبينه استرس ميگيره اونم اين وقت سال! :Yahoo (17): 
حالا كه بحث شد...داروسازي تهران بهتره يا شهيد بهشتي يا ايران؟؟؟ :Yahoo (50):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## perfan

شهید بهشتی

----------


## Dr.Manhattan

> ببخشید بعد نمیدونید خوابگاهاش کجاست بهشتی؟
> همون شمال شهره یا فاصله داره خیلی با دانشگاه؟


خوابگاه هاي شهيد بهشتي چندان تعريفي نداره بخصوص كه واقعا نوسازم نيست، تقريبا افراد مطلع شهيد بهشتي خوابگاه نميرن، محل خوابگاهاشون خوبه اما تو خود ولنجك نيست و ي منطقه پايين تره اما اكثريت افراد تو پونك و نفت و اطراف اشرفي اصفهاني ي جاي خيلي شيك و خوب رو چند نفري مي گيرن تا دلتون بخواد همت و يادگار امام به سمت ولنجك brt هست و خيلي هم مسير سر راستيه و آرامش داريد بخصوص كه سعادت آباد بابت خريد كتاب و كاراي دانشجويي چسبيده بهتون.

----------


## perfan

منظره  سلف غذا خوریش که از بالا به پایینه ادمو از این دنیا می کنه
یکی از دانشجو ها که سیگاری بود مگفت میایم دانشگاه نمی تونم سیگار روشن کنم دانشگاه خودش نکوتین داره

----------


## Baran.R

> منظره  سلف غذا خوریش که از بالا به پایینه ادمو از این دنیا می کنه
> یکی از دانشجو ها که سیگاری بود مگفت میایم دانشگاه نمی تونم سیگار روشن کنم دانشگاه خودش نکوتین داره


خوش به حالشون. ميگن دانشكده دارو تو دانشگاه نيست :Yahoo (101):

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

حالا بخوووووونین تهران قبول شدین رفتین دیدین خوب نبود اننتقالیتونو میگیرین ی شهر دیگه!

----------


## krishnaa

فقط و فقط دانشگاه علوم پزشکی شهید بهشتی و شیراز :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------

